# shock collars



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

My dogtra 2000 is torn up and I am trying to decide what to buy next. What do you guys recommend ?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

tri-tronics pro500xl


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

Tri Tronice Pro 500XLS


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting a new collar myself. I'm leaning towards Tritronics Pro 200 EXP.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have a almost new Flyway XLS that I am thinking of selling. It has been great, I just liked the G2 Flyway too much and got one of those.


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

Don't mean to hijack, but does anyone know if there is any difference between the Flyway G2 and the Pro 200? They look like they have the same features from what I can see...am I missing something?


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

beeper option


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Tone is all. I don't use the tone for anything so I feel the Flyway is the collar to have. I also don't use the constant that much so the 500 isn't worth the extra $$.


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

What did you think of your Dogtra 2000?

I have the Dogtra 2200 and like it, but I'm new to the game so I don't have much to compare it to.

If you liked the 2000, and that's what you're used to, why not the 2200?

If you didn't like the Dogtra collar, then popular consensus seems to be Tri-tronics.


----------



## Gabe Campo (Dec 3, 2006)

I just bought the TT 500 exp. I haven't used it since Sadie is only 4 mths. old. It seemed to have the best recomendation on this board.


----------



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

I like the dogtra but it is now 3 yrs old and I had to put new batteries in it last fall. It is now sticking on and running down, but it has been used 4-5 times per week. I may can get it fixed but I am getting a new one of some sort may be a dogtra I am checking all options.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I have theTT 100 G2 EXP. Never saw the need for 18 settings on both nick and constant.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

For what its worth... I've been using my Tritronics Pro 200 EXP for about 4 months now and absolutely love it. I have heard that there may be problems with them (the new EXP models) - but I have yet to experience any issues at all. I thoroughly like the collar.


----------



## shootem (Apr 25, 2003)

I have owned both the Pro 100 and Pro 500. I now have a Pro 100 G2 and am very happy with the 100 series.


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

I seen a demo dogtra 3500 in action. Quickest and hottest collar I have seen. I think they are suppose to be availabe towards the end of the month.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I was finally able to convince my husband that I needed an e-collar for training. Ended up with the Sport Combo G3 - would've liked the Flyaway Special!


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 6, 2004)

I have tried all of the companies and I like SportDOG the best. Super reliable collar for less $ and the best customer service in the biz. My choice is the Hound Hunter 3200. CJ


----------

